# Curly feathered pigeon needs home



## Cobaltcashew (May 15, 2016)

HOME HAS BEEN FOUND ALREADY!

Hi!

I have found a curly feathered pigeon and he/she needs a home. I am hoping to find him/her a home where he/she will get the care deserved. If anyone here can offer any help please let me know.
I'm in the Los Angeles area.

Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the bird?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi! Wondering where you live. Am looking for a female friend for our 2 yr old lonely Fiona. By the way, we would be willing to send photos of our girls and setup,so you can be assured that the bird would have a really great home. Also we would be willing to,drive a long way to find the right bird. We have taken pigeons four plus hours to the Bay Area to medical center for birds...we are willing to go the extra miles for them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster is right. She goes way above and beyond for her birds. She really does care about each one of them. The time she has been on here shows her caring for her birds.
You aren't going to find a more caring person for your bird.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, thank,you for your kind words. Our birds are our kids so we do our best to,keep them happy and healthy. Cobalt cashew, could you please post a photo and also see how the bird reacts to a mirror? We are looking for a female friend for Fiona because we are trying not to breed.. There are already too many critters who deserve but don't have homes. Would love to meet your bird. 
.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Even with a male, you could always replace the eggs. One less bird to have to worry about reproductive issues. LOL.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would be willing to consider to consider a male. We already have the fake eggs. Just don't want to have any oops babies.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't blame you. They breed very quickly. LOL.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Cwebster would be just wonderful for your birdie and give it a real good home as well. Can't go wrong there....lol lol Good luck to you with your placement of the birdie...


----------



## Cobaltcashew (May 15, 2016)

I am sorry for not logging in here sooner. I have responded to all messges and thank you to those who inquired. I'm certain I would've found a great home with any of those who expressed interest. The pigeon has gone to a wonderful home and I couldn't be happier.

Thanks again


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear he has a great home!


----------

